# motor for what?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

say's for white cont?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

opps'


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Cont. could be abbreviation for Continental?
Cox were generally larger scale 1/24, 1/32.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

looks like the motor out of my porcshe/datsun laguna seca race course cars????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure thats a Cox HO replacement can motor. I refurbed a blowed up one with Tyco 440 parts not to long ago. The black comm box is pretty fresh in my mind.

Note the size of the yellow inventory control dot, the writing on it, the size of the zip lock, the loop size in the carpet the package is sitting on, and compare them all.

A fairly rare duck as can motors go.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

It looks like a replacement motor for the Cox SuperScale 1/43 line of cars from the 1970s. I did a quick search online but didn't find any of the cars matching the name "White cont." This is the link I found detailing the history of the cars with some photos especially of the 1/43 chassis which used a HO sized can motor such as the replacement motor pictured.

Cox SuperScale


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Pretty sure that was used to power a*

Yugo 

http://www.automotoportal.com/photos/Worst_cars_ever_made/7

:wave:

Picktown


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

yep that's the ones " super scale"... had to go into the cave to check, but bill might be right on the size, but they look a little bigger than ho cans... 3/4" x 10/16" size can with black mags on one car and red /green mags on the other...uhmmm what about white controller...set had white and red controller?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how about if copperhead gives us some dimensions?
length, width, height of can?

.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

in a few


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm just winging it from the cheap seats.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill, I think you are right, but, I would still like the dimensions to compare to several HO can motors I have sitting right in front of me.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

this pic


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> Yugo
> 
> http://www.automotoportal.com/photos/Worst_cars_ever_made/7
> 
> ...


Gods, NOOOooooo!

Some things ya just can't UN-see!:freak:


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> yep that's the ones " super scale"... had to go into the cave to check, but bill might be right on the size, but they look a little bigger than ho cans... 3/4" x 10/16" size can with black mags on one car and red /green mags on the other...uhmmm what about white controller...set had white and red controller?


I think you are onto something with the white and red controllers because some of these sets were done to allow each car to run on the same lane using AC to DC, resistors and all that fun electrical wizardry. So perhaps this motor was tuned to be used in chassis that run with the white controller - bingo!


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone notice the bags says "Motor with pinion?" Where is the pinion? Might be the wrong part in a vintage bag.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

bummer thought I had a lead on spare parts


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks to everybody!paid a dollar for it. i guess its still a spare in line motor at le
ast.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

look's same size to me...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and with the black endbell, looks very much the same as the one in question.
what's the deal with the different color controllers?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

jobo, you can have the motor for free if you want it


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Copperhead 71, that would be very cool...maybe I could do some art work for ya?

Al, I think so both could run on either track...controller matches car not lane and both could run on same track...been forever since I ran them so I 'm not sure, but slowly trying to get the track of my youth back up and running


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Marchon had the same setup.

The set was 911 rescue Chopper.

I have one down in the slot cave. lol

http://slotcarcollectibles4.homestead.com/Sets_for_Sale_8.html


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thought I would post this for those interested.

Marchon Rescue 911 set! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Res...310403103451?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4845777adb


----------

